# Putty tunneling!



## flavyx (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello.
I was trying few days ago a tutorial of SSH tunneling, but I got an error, 
" server unexpectedly closed network connection", although I did everything like in the video tutorial and port 433 was not closed. I got the tutorial from techsupportforum too. Here's the video tutorial, scroll down. If you could tell me what is wrong, or does anyone know other tutorials (have suggestions) for bypassing a proxy/tunneling.
Thank you very much and sorry for disturbing you.
Have a nice day.


----------



## flavyx (Feb 4, 2012)

Finally, I can connect with putty, to myself, using my external IP, and port 22. But why do others get error " connection timed out" . Please help anyhow. Thank you very much and sorry for double post, I couldn't edit.


----------



## flavyx (Feb 4, 2012)

*Tunneling!*

Hello everyone. 

I am having some real problems at university, because of the proxy that's is blocking almost all connections: no download, no online tv/ radio, no multiplayer games that require a server. Also, flash player doesn't work, so no flash player things on the browser.

So, is there any way of tunneling through that proxy ( it is like 10.x.1.1) , through port 443 (which is open) ?
I have tried :
1. Putty, but doesn't seem to work .
2. Another program, which creates a adapter, installs TAP driver, and uses VPN tunneling and works fine, but it is laggy and disconnects sometimes.
Do you know any good tutorial/method for this? (it doesn't matter if I'll need a server to connect to, for tunneling, I will rent probably one, or use my home PC)

Thank you very much for everything. Have a nice day and sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry but these forums don't support getting around school security.

Thread will be closed.


----------

